# Jumping ship in Naples



## timbuktu (Mar 14, 2008)

We are getting off Royal Caribbean ship  a day early in Naples.   Never been to the South  of Rome.
Any recommendations for a 3 day stay in Sorrento ?  Maybe old world and 3 star or better.
I think from research that this is the best place to stay as an anchor.
I have heard that Naples is crime, grime and chaos.
Or any other suggestions ?


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 14, 2008)

There were a few interesting things to see in Naples, such as an old palace of the Kings of Naples and Sicily, that were worth half a day or so combined, but it is not a place I would stay overnight.  I don't know when you are going, but the garbage situation there would make it extremely unappealing if that is not resolved.

I would suggest spending at least half a day in Pompeii, which is between Naples and Sorrento, and is really fascinating.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 14, 2008)

We loved Sorrento--took the train to get there.  We stopped at Pompii on the way down  Herculanium(....spelling?  I know that's not right) is a stop too and it isn't as crowded as Pompii.  We used the public bus to do the coast from Sorrento.  The whole thing was a great experience.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 15, 2008)

Be very careful in Naples.  It is not unusual for a scooter/motorcycle rider to drive close to the curb and snatch a purse, then take off quickly.  And it definitely is not one of the cleanest of cities...

But Pompeii is well worth it, as is Capri.


----------

